# My planted tank week 2...



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Here are a couple updated pics of my planted, divided, 10g. I'm so happy I haven't lost any plants, and they seem to be growing really well! 







This is Bali Blaze's side..







And Bandit Bijan's side...








I want to do all of my tanks with live plants...just need a couple more lights!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why are there 2 dividers? I love the tank. Great you are going to add live plants. I do not like dividing tanks just preference. I like my Betta swimming in a 10 gallon on his own. I as soon as I can am adding new plants. I want to add something you did perfect more hiding spots.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Why are there 2 dividers? I love the tank. Great you are going to add live plants. I do not like dividing tanks just preference. I like my Betta swimming in a 10 gallon on his own. I as soon as I can am adding new plants. I want to add something you did perfect more hiding spots.


Thanks! I put two dividers for several reasons, One, the fish can't see each other as well, so less stress. Two, it gives me a spot for the filter and heater so they aren't having to be in the fishes' areas taking up their space, and it allows the filter and heater to evenly work for both sides. I can't afford to have 6 10g tanks right now, so this is how I do it. The live plants are doing really good so far..This is my favorite tank right now. The fish really love the live plants too!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So cool Yeah I prefer to just keep a few Bettas and give them there own tank as big as possible just my preference.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks great! Once you start with live plants, you don't want anything to do with fake ones  hahaha.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

toad said:


> Looks great! Once you start with live plants, you don't want anything to do with fake ones  hahaha.


Thanks toad! Yeah, I can't wait to put real plants in my other tanks..I just need to get the right lighting for them first..I will have plenty of cuttings to use by then! The tank is so much easier to maintain, the fish love it and won't get hurt by anything catching their fins...and they look cool! I didn't even use dirt, just a small gravel, so I thought they wouldn't do well, but so far they are thriving! No added ferts or anything. I'm very happy with it. Though at least one, probably the next one will be a true NPT with a soil base...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks great! I'm afraid to try live plants. I don't want anything that needs substrate nor do I want nasty stuff like snails that come with live plants. Lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> It looks great! I'm afraid to try live plants. I don't want anything that needs substrate nor do I want nasty stuff like snails that come with live plants. Lol


My first planted tank never had substrate! XD I simply tied down everything to something heavier, or allowed it to float. my elodea/anacharis had it's own little pot in the tank! The water wisteria too  It's totally doable! 

you can get rid of snails with a Potassium Permanganate soak. I've personally never minded snails XD they add to the bioload the plants prefer


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> It looks great! I'm afraid to try live plants. I don't want anything that needs substrate nor do I want nasty stuff like snails that come with live plants. Lol



Hahaha... There are plants that are guaranteed snail free. Ironically, my one pet snail, creatively named Mr. Snail, is a pond snail that I asked for at Petco (all the mystery and apple snails they had appeared lifeless). They didn't really want to give him to me, since he wasn't part of their livestock, and I was told he'd take over my tank. But, I love him. And, he was free :-D


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> It looks great! I'm afraid to try live plants. I don't want anything that needs substrate nor do I want nasty stuff like snails that come with live plants. Lol


I was afraid too...so much information to absorb...well, I finally did it like I do everything else..I just stuck to basics and just let it fly lol. I only have a small gravel substrate that I got at Walmart 25lbs for $12...and the plants were on sale at my lfs for $1 a bunch...the light, $10 at Walmart..and that was it...I'm really happy with my inexpensive, low tech system. Oh, and I didn't see a single snail! I set the plants right into the tank.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

aokashi said:


> My first planted tank never had substrate! XD I simply tied down everything to something heavier, or allowed it to float. my elodea/anacharis had it's own little pot in the tank! The water wisteria too  It's totally doable!
> 
> you can get rid of snails with a Potassium Permanganate soak. I've personally never minded snails XD they add to the bioload the plants prefer


Yup, good way to go...I just have a basic small gravel sub in mine..and yeah, I'm going to my lfs to grab a couple snails soon too...they can def be a help in these tanks. I don't need them for aeration cause there is no soil, but they help with eating the dead leaves etc, and add some bio to the sub that the plants can use.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice job with the plants ! I love live plants too and its true you will want more once you have one or two...lol I only have Hornwort and Anacharis and they are doing great I just love them. I just let my Hornwort float on top of the water and my Anacharis floats at the bottom and has put out new stems. I had pond snails on both on mine when I get them but put them in their own little half gallon bowl with lid and they are cute and fun to watch. I am waiting on the Java Fern and Christmas moss I ordered to get here cant wait to get them !


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Very nice job with the plants ! I love live plants too and its true you will want more once you have one or two...lol I only have Hornwort and Anacharis and they are doing great I just love them. I just let my Hornwort float on top of the water and my Anacharis floats at the bottom and has put out new stems. I had pond snails on both on mine when I get them but put them in their own little half gallon bowl with lid and they are cute and fun to watch. I am waiting on the Java Fern and Christmas moss I ordered to get here cant wait to get them !


I am so loving this tank...def want to do all of mine this way..eventually lol. Aren't they great?


----------

